

If your startup is not gettin’ busy growing, you’re gettin’ busy dying. - numbchuckskills
http://www.whydowork.com/blog/wdw-insider/1224/
Good advice for start-ups on the concept of perpetual growth.
======
noodle
i'd change this to "always be trying to grow". growth isn't infinite and isn't
necessarily linear. sometimes you might plateau or contract. but once you're
complacent with your levels and stop trying to grow, you have a problem.

~~~
numbchuckskills
True about growth not being infinite, but 'growth' doesn't just need to be
traffic.

"Peaking" and plateauing is something unique to about .000001% of online
companies with broad appeal.

~~~
noodle
true, and non-traffic growth is also not infinite. or, at least, shouldn't be
perceived as such.

------
jerryji
While I appreciate the (universally true) idea, the post (and the site in
general) is a bit too fluffy for me to learn anything tangible.

It's kind of like when you are training for the Olympic games, people shout at
you "If you don't run the fastest in the world, you won't win the gold medal!"
Yeh, great advice.

